# Upgrading from Porlex to Electric grinder?



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi all,

I currently have a porlex mini hand grinder that I use mainly for aeropress brews and the occasional stovetop, so I guess my grind size requirements are in the medium to medium/fine range.

I am considering upgrading my grinder to an electric model. Will I see an improvement in my brews? I have no plans to get an espresso machine, so don't need to grind really fine. The Baratza Encore looks like the obvious choice, but will this perform noticeably better than my porlex? (For the price I would like to think so, but thought I ought to check!)

Many thanks,

Matt


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

fluffles said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I currently have a porlex mini hand grinder that I use mainly for aeropress brews and the occasional stovetop, so I guess my grind size requirements are in the medium to medium/fine range.
> 
> ...


Hi Matt,

I don't drink a massive amount of filter coffee, but personally I don't think there would be enough difference to justify that extra expense.

I have brewed filter ground using my porlex and with my vario, and for me the difference is minimal..

Other people on here will probably disagree however!

Electric is certainly easier on the wrist!


----------



## Chaffey (Jan 2, 2013)

Going to something like an Encore would likely be less of an 'upgrade' but more of a 'labour saving device'

Personally I was more than happy with my Porlex when I just used Aeropress and Moka Pot, but since going to espresso I decided to go electrical, partly for better performance and partly because grinding >2 doses with the Porlex sucks!

Guess it depends on your usage if its worth the extra expense


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I think unless you've modified your porlex (and possibly even if you have) you will find the quality of the grind from the Encore to be of higher quality, less fines for less effort.

Cup quality between my Maestro+ and the (modified) Poorlex (hehe) is night and day


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> I think unless you've modified your porlex (and possibly even if you have) you will find the quality of the grind from the Encore to be of higher quality, less fines for less effort.
> 
> Cup quality between my Maestro+ and the (modified) Poorlex (hehe) is night and day


Thanks for the info... how exactly have you modified your porlex? I have kind of wedged the top burr in place, but haven't found a good way of stabilising the bottom burr. I've considered super-gluing the two pieces together as I don't see any advantage to being able to take them apart and the two piece do wiggle quite a bit.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Im on my second Porlex now, the first was a bit tired so donated to my brother who is just beginning his journey into coffee.

The first Porlex used a chopped up credit card to wedge the outer burr central to the axel. The inner burr was fused using epoxy-resin. The modifications reduced the number of fines dramatically, however pre and post fixing of the inner burr I couldnt detect an improvement.

Hence my newer Porlex only uses the mod to the outer burr.


----------



## Graeme (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm in exactly the same position as the OP. I currently have a porlex (unmodified) which I use for aeropress and occasional Chemex. I like the idea of an electric grinder to save me some time in the mornings, and to enable me to make coffee for a few people more easily (even a Chemex for two is a ball-ache with the porlex). I'm also hoping to buy a Gaggia Classic in the future.

I did have my eye on a Baratza Encore, but the more I've read, the more I think I'll want to upgrade again from that fairly quickly, which will end up being a waste of money. Then I started looking at the Mahlkonig Vario, but for that money I could buy my Gaggia Classic and a Baratza Encore. Any thoughts?


----------



## Macoffee (Oct 23, 2012)

Graeme said:


> I'm in exactly the same position as the OP. I currently have a porlex (unmodified) which I use for aeropress and occasional Chemex. I like the idea of an electric grinder to save me some time in the mornings, and to enable me to make coffee for a few people more easily (even a Chemex for two is a ball-ache with the porlex). I'm also hoping to buy a Gaggia Classic in the future.
> 
> I did have my eye on a Baratza Encore, but the more I've read, the more I think I'll want to upgrade again from that fairly quickly, which will end up being a waste of money. Then I started looking at the Mahlkonig Vario, but for that money I could buy my Gaggia Classic and a Baratza Encore. Any thoughts?


I'm in the same boat as you, I use a Porlex too but getting fed up. As far as I know Baratza no longer have a supplier in the Uk, so you'd either have to buy soon before existing stock goes or do as I'm doing and save for a Vario. I'm not convinced the Gaggia will perform as well as the Porlex never mind the encore. It's not just the grind uniformity but excessive fines, which I admit is a problem with the Porlex too.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't think the encore is good enough for espresso. Its more a brewed coffee grinder.

If you want to do espresso and brewed from one grinder than get the Vario, but first be sure to read the reviews on here of people who use it for both. Some claim it takes a few beans to run through the change, some significantly more. Personally, I still use my Hario hand grinder for the chemex.


----------

